# Looking for vore RPs



## Yoshimaster96 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am looking for people who can do vore RPs. My character is Yuki, and he is an alien and a pred. He does oral, anal, and navel vore.The main rule I have is no sex or anything related. I am Yoshimaster96 on FA, note me if interested!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi, I am here.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Hi, I am here.


Cool!


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 23, 2016)

Can I be of assistance to you?


----------

